# I'm in love



## KiddTech

*major drool* Love at first sight. Someone want to donate one?


----------



## V0lt

I think it's pretty cool...I don't really like the front end though. I'm much more partial to 80's mustangs, though I base this solely on appearance- I've never driven a Mustang before.


----------



## w00t

Ah the love of a stock super-charged v-8. Uber Shcweet but I can't even afford a tube of thermal grease right now, but maybe if everbody started selling fundraising candy we could get our favorite administrator a new 2005 mustang.


----------



## Chevy

KiddTech said:


> *major drool* Love at first sight. Someone want to donate one?



Sorry, KT, but I have a problem making a donation for a Ford product.

:chgrin:


----------



## V0lt

In my eyes right now is a late-60's Buick Riviera, not sure exactly what the year is, but it's the one with the single headlights, straight front, and it's jet black. Don't think it could be more than 5k...

I'll get a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## jgvernonco

Hey, that looks like a Mustang!

Nothing has veen remotely looked like a Mustang in...25 - 30 years!

If they bring back the Mustang, the sales of other cars in it's class will wither, including Ford's. It would be a terrible business decision!

Is that really a new model idea? 

Do they know that the original prospered before cops had radar?


----------



## KiddTech

I think that one was chopped. (photoshop)

Now, here are some pics of a real one. Don't care for the color (I want all black) or the big wing. Find it strange where they put the battery, and they moved my air filter to the other side. 

Latest news is they will be slowly getting to lots for the next six months, as one of the contracters has not delievered all the parts or something like that like. so finding them 5,000+ over MSRP will be pretty common.


----------



## KiddTech

more pics


----------



## batty_professor

Elanor! ( gone in 60 seconds)


----------



## V0lt

Looks like a Mitsubishi...I think they've killed it.


----------



## w00t

Shelby does sell a 350gt E edition (Elanor) looks just like the one int the movie. As for the mitsubishi comment I think the styling is o.k. I just don't like how they are trying to copy the little street racers with the carbon fiber hood that doesn't match the paint if the car was one color than o.k. but two colors like that is awful. I personaly think they should revive crusher blue (I am probably wrong about the name, it was that color they put on there 70 mustangs as a limited time offer deal)

Also Mr. Chevy I also do not like fords, put me in a 69 vet or a dart and I am set but I will take a stang over a civic any day.


----------



## Marque

This is my favorite car: 2002 Ferrari 575M Maranello


----------



## Chevy

For a classic car .... The Oldsmobile 442, 1967 vintage ....

For something a bit newer .... The 1995 Porsche 928GT


----------



## batty_professor

I drive a '67 cutlass, no longer in too good a shape, need to do some work. Bought in April 1974. Sons 67 442 took over the garage for a while.


----------



## V0lt

I like that 442.

Since I walked home from school today, I got a closer look at that Buick I'd mentioned earlier- it's a 65 Riviera. Window ad says perfect mechanical order, 80k miles, with some cosmetic damage (which I don't give a rats rear end about). 6000 bucks, and the interior looks taken care of. Maybe I should consider her.

What do you guys think?


----------



## batty_professor

The '65 Rivieras were nice cars in their day, a luxury sport coupe. My mom had one. 425 , 4barrel, duals, pretty fast and loved premium fuel. $6000 sounds a little steep if it needs body repair, depends how much. :4-money: :4-vampire


----------



## Marque

Im with fox about the 442. 
The saleen that started the thread is sweet.


----------



## V0lt

I think I may have exaggerated the extent of the blemishes...you know how on some older cars the paint gets that matte look to it- nonreflective, but still painted? It's like that, and a little of what I call "mottling", kinda like rust that's been painted over, except it doesn't look like rust...don't know how to describe it. Maybe I'll get a pic of it sometime and post it-it's actually quite a looker, aside from that minor stuff.


----------



## Midnight Tech

w00t said:


> Shelby does sell a 350gt E edition (Elanor) looks just like the one int the movie. As for the mitsubishi comment I think the styling is o.k. I just don't like how they are trying to copy the little street racers with the carbon fiber hood that doesn't match the paint if the car was one color than o.k. but two colors like that is awful. I personaly think they should revive crusher blue (I am probably wrong about the name, it was that color they put on there 70 mustangs as a limited time offer deal)
> 
> Also Mr. Chevy I also do not like fords, put me in a 69 vet or a dart and I am set but I will take a stang over a civic any day.


Woot.... I think that color is called "Grabber Blue", along with "Grabber Green" and "Grabber Yellow". 
Fox.... would that car happen to be painted a metallic color?


----------



## Jason

w00t said:


> Shelby does sell a 350gt E edition (Elanor) looks just like the one int the movie. As for the mitsubishi comment I think the styling is o.k. I just don't like how they are trying to copy the little street racers with the carbon fiber hood that doesn't match the paint if the car was one color than o.k. but two colors like that is awful. I personaly think they should revive crusher blue (I am probably wrong about the name, it was that color they put on there 70 mustangs as a limited time offer deal)



It doesn't come stock with a carbon fiber hood. That had some aftermarket stuff on it. Here is what it will look like stock. Sadly, i can't find any really good pictures I like of it stock. They are white, or just a bad angle.


----------



## V0lt

> Fox.... would that car happen to be painted a metallic color?


nope, it's jet-black. My conception of the perfect 60's monster.


----------



## w00t

Yes grabber blue thank you midnight tech

Fox 442 is a beutiful block and buick motors were always bulitproof. Toss on some merlin heads a high rise manifold a 750cfm street demon, a high lift cam, and a set of domed pistons for compression, rods, and a new balanced crank and you could be putting out 700hp and 650lbs. Schweet


----------



## V0lt

Wow...I don't think I could handle a machine like that. 

I like the new mustang a little more now that I've seen the stock look- a little truer to the original styles.


----------



## Midnight Tech

w00t said:


> Yes grabber blue thank you midnight tech
> 
> Fox 442 is a beutiful block and buick motors were always bulitproof. Toss on some merlin heads a high rise manifold a 750cfm street demon, a high lift cam, and a set of domed pistons for compression, rods, and a new balanced crank and you could be putting out 700hp and 650lbs. Schweet


No prob wOOt...when ya mix paint every day some of those colors stick with ya....also have a brother who doesn't think any car other than Ford exists!


----------



## w00t

Fox then whats up with your avatar.

At least I did not suggest a blower. That 442 combo I posted is a perfect street-strip combo mild but extremly wild when you mash that pedal. .


----------



## DumberDrummer

That's not a real car in his avatar, I don't think. I think its from a video game. It makes more sense when you see the larger version.


----------



## w00t

I know its not a real car what do you think i have a commondore 64


----------



## V0lt

Hey, take it easy on the Commodore 64, it holds a special place in my heart. 

That's the Diablo Stallion from GTAIII. I don't know exactly which car it was based off of, but it just appealed to me.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Cool. I've never really been into that game. Mainly for the reasons that I would be put in the stocks in the town square if I was caught playing it.


----------



## V0lt

I don't know what the 64 has to do with it, but to clear things up, you can get online with it- someone makes an ethernet card for it, and there's a graphical browser out there somewhere. God that would be cool, posting to TSF with a 64. I'd be a legend.


----------



## w00t

Wow I did not knew people still made stuff for the 64 (It would be cool to intergrate one into my cluster with that nic) 

For all commondore users out there I am trully sorry for refering to the 64 as a bad thing.


----------



## Midnight Tech

We gotta find Fox one of those interfaces....


----------



## DumberDrummer

I got to get me a C-4. Saw one at goodwill the other month for about 40 bucks, I think. That would be so sweet, using a commodore to browse the net. :4-transfo


----------



## Midnight Tech

DumberDrummer said:


> I got to get me a C-4. Saw one at goodwill the other month for about 40 bucks, I think. That would be so sweet, using a commodore to browse the net. :4-transfo


DD can you get us a pic of that thing?


----------



## DumberDrummer

I went in the other day to get a "new" backpack, and it wasn't there anymore.....

Oh well...


----------



## V0lt

Look on eBay for some sweet '64er deals. You can get them for about 20 bucks since there are still so many of them out there- it was in fact the single best selling computer model of all time, and remains it to this day. 

Don't worry, w00t. As a 64 lover, I'm used to the opression of the modern unenlightened tech 

I'll have to find the link to the the site that sells the adapter. Apparently, these sites go in and out of activity...


----------



## V0lt

well, here we go! http://www.dunkels.com/adam/tfe/


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

that's sick....


hahaha


----------



## V0lt

Think that's cool?

This site was just updated the end of last month.


----------



## elf

nothing like talking about old-model computers in the automotive thread


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

isnt that crazy how threads get hijacked?

this thread was just asking for it though


----------



## merlin

elf said:


> nothing like talking about old-model computers in the automotive thread


Maybe we should mix up the thread a little more. Arg me mateys !!!


----------



## V0lt

Nice. That rice burner looks really uncomfortable though.


----------



## merlin

Fox said:


> Nice. That rice burner looks really uncomfortable though.


It's not really built for comfort...but, it's not as bad as you might think. :grin:


----------

